# Still like the Miralax



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

I used to take 16 senna tablets daily. And not just the onesthat are 8.6 mg each, but the ones that are 15 mg each. I didthis every single day for 20 years.My new gastro doctor, who is really good, encouraged me to givethe Miralax one more try. She said instead of taking it 3-4 timesper day like I was doing, to take it once in the morning and oncein the evening. She said I could take up to 3 doses in the morningand 3 doses in the evening. She said to give it two weeks, but touse another laxative in the meantime, as I wouldn't feel the effectsfor 1/12 to 2 weeks.I followed her instructions and now I really like the miralax, it worksgreat and I don't have to take nearly as much as she suggested.I know it doesn't work for everyone, but it sure has helped me. I wasencouraged when I read a story about a girl who had some type of illnesslike spina bifida and she had no motility at all, and the miralax workedfor her. I have a severe case of colonic inertia. The miralax does it all,as my muscles and nerves don't work. My doctor did say if I couldn't tolerate the miralax, then to take 1/2 bottle of magnesium citrate every day. She said that would be better than all the sennaI was taking. Just wanted to share my story. Yes, I do worry about them finding something inthe future about miralax, but my doctor assured me it is safe (she is at Emory University in Atlanta GA) and also I couldn't take being miserable anymore.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Nowandthen,I'm really glad to hear you've finally got something that's working for you! I know the Miralax works wonders for some people, I suppose its just finding the right dosage. I'm back on the Miralax, or Movicol as we call it in the UK - was taking it everyday but couldn't tolerate it, is it just me or does it leave you with no appetite? Anytime I'm taking the Miralax I lose weight because it feels like its ripping through my body, which is only intensified when I eat, but has been better if I take it every other day, although I still need my regular laxatives - sodium picosulphate and occasionally a stool softener.I think its colonic inertia I have as well as all dietary measures such as increasing fibre, increasing water etc have not worked and even with laxatives I continue to have problems with impaction; however my gastroenterologist has just dismissed it as IBS even though this has happened at least 6 times in the past year - I just can't believe its simple IBS, think it has to be something more. I have chronic problems with low appetite, nausea, acid reflux, severe abdominal pain in the right hand side. Have found some things that have helped me but its still a daily struggle! Have been back to my GP so here's hoping another gastroenterologist will take me on and do some more tests!Hope the Miralax continues to work for ya!


----------



## lake (Sep 17, 2010)

nowandthen said:


> I used to take 16 senna tablets daily. And not just the onesthat are 8.6 mg each, but the ones that are 15 mg each. I didthis every single day for 20 years.My new gastro doctor, who is really good, encouraged me to givethe Miralax one more try. She said instead of taking it 3-4 timesper day like I was doing, to take it once in the morning and oncein the evening. She said I could take up to 3 doses in the morningand 3 doses in the evening. She said to give it two weeks, but touse another laxative in the meantime, as I wouldn't feel the effectsfor 1/12 to 2 weeks.I followed her instructions and now I really like the miralax, it worksgreat and I don't have to take nearly as much as she suggested.I know it doesn't work for everyone, but it sure has helped me. I wasencouraged when I read a story about a girl who had some type of illnesslike spina bifida and she had no motility at all, and the miralax workedfor her. I have a severe case of colonic inertia. The miralax does it all,as my muscles and nerves don't work. My doctor did say if I couldn't tolerate the miralax, then to take 1/2 bottle of magnesium citrate every day. She said that would be better than all the sennaI was taking. Just wanted to share my story. Yes, I do worry about them finding something inthe future about miralax, but my doctor assured me it is safe (she is at Emory University in Atlanta GA) and also I couldn't take being miserable anymore.


----------



## lake (Sep 17, 2010)

How many doese of Miralax did you wind up taking? A.M and P.M.


----------



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

I usually take 2 doses in am and 2 in pm.


----------



## lake (Sep 17, 2010)

nowandthen said:


> I usually take 2 doses in am and 2 in pm.


----------



## Christine84 (Dec 31, 2010)

I use Miralax once a day in my cocoa after dinner. It has helped a great deal but I bet if I increased my dose it would do me better justice as I still have problems once in a while. I'm just afraid that my body may be too dependant on the stuff and it can be expensive.


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

Christine84 said:


> I use Miralax once a day in my cocoa after dinner. It has helped a great deal but I bet if I increased my dose it would do me better justice as I still have problems once in a while. I'm just afraid that my body may be too dependant on the stuff and it can be expensive.


I have said this to many people and i say it too you too. Use your current form of treatment/medicine and try doing pranayam along with it. It may help you to reduce/end dependence on medicines. As for those whose guts may have become weak/insensitive, they may try pranayam (and yoga). You can see my post on pranayam in this forum.Good luck and get well soon.


----------

